# Best Roofing Material For A Commercial Warehouse?!



## Juliaj

I have a 15,000 sq. ft. flat warehouse in Michigan and I am wondering what the best roofing material is between PVC, EPDM and TPO? 

Does anyone have any recommendations?

What are the pros and cons of each material for this climate? 

Are there any experts out there with insight on this topic?!


----------



## qualityroofingmel

Whether you have a commercial or residential building, some type of roof covering is 100% mandatory. Following are pros and cons of each material:



PVC Single-Ply Membrane – arguably the most popular of all flat roofing materials. PVC membranes are a single layer of thermoplastic material. PVC roofs are especially strong and durable, featuring a minimum breaking point of 300 pounds per inch compared to the industry-recommended 200 PPI. Seams are heat-welded to form a watertight bond. The welded seams are actually stronger than the material itself! Most PVC membranes, especially white-colored ones are very energy efficient, because they reflect the sun’s energy instead of absorbing it. The PVC membranes often come with lifetime warranties.




EPDM – commonly known in the industry as a rubber roof. One of the biggest advantages of EPDM over a PVC roof membrane is a much lower price. PVC and EPDM typically go 1-2 in terms of popularity for flat roofing depending on what area you live in. The seams of EPDM are not as strong as the PVC, heat-welded joints either. EPDM also has a tendency to absorb heat, which can drive up utility bills for the property owner.




TPO – another single-ply roofing membrane that chemically bonds rubber, ethylene, and propylene as well as numerous filler materials. TPO roofs have been vastly growing in popularity ever since their introduction in the early 1990s. Part of what is fueling their recent rise is energy-efficiency, as they are more readily available in white and light gray (as well as black) compared to their closest competitors PVC and EPDM. TPO is said to offer the best of both EPDM and PVC in one package. The material is closer to a rubber roof in cost, but also features welded seems for durability like PVC membranes.


----------



## Southern Roof Ops

Cannot get a lifetime warranty for a PVC roof in America. 20 - 30 years is typical.


----------



## Silb

30 years is value for money right there


----------



## megajennyposts

Thanks for your thoughts people. It would help out.


----------



## sharpadam

In Michigan, keeping in mind the extreme weather fluctuations, freezing cold in winter and boiling hot in summer, roof must be able to withstand these extreme variations coupled with good moisture absorbing characteristic, I think slate roof, though slightly expensive, would be the best.


----------



## FlatRoofExpert

*read the warranty and scope of work carefully*

some warranties are contractor warranties which means the warranty is generally void when the contractor goes out of business or sells out. The best warranty is a manufacturer's labor and material, no dollar limit, transferable, warranty. A material only warranty is a big gamble because if the material fails they give you material but the major cost is installation and profit for the installer.

Your contractor should specify what type of insulation, if any. If it is not specified then figure it is the cheapest available (IE: lacking in quality).

If the contract states "?? year warranty (like 15, or 20 etc )" then it is probably either a contractor warranty or material only or it could be just the color won't fade.

good luck


----------



## Dimensional

I recommend Metal roofing for long lasting time but that would cost you more than any other roofing material.
--------------------------------------------
Roofers Austin


----------



## Southern Roof Ops

In Michigan, EPDM or fleeceback EPDM adhered over ISO. Check local building code for R-value requirement in your area. Specifically referring to single ply membranes, reflective membranes such as TPO and PVC are ideal for southern climates, and EPDM is better for colder northern climates. Asphalt roof systems such as BUR and modified bitumen may have benefits in either climate zone, but I would not recommend for a warehouse in either climate zone.


----------



## Silb

Couldn't agree more


----------



## Southern Roof Ops

A slate roof on a warehouse?! You must be joking. Right?!


----------



## RVCoatings

I recommend Liquid Rubber Roofing by EPDMCoatings, Almost all commercial buildings with metal roofs have trim deck, clip lock, or similar type profiles. Your roof is always exposed and vulnerable to various weather conditions, such as acid rain. All kinds of elements can cause your roof to expand and contract which eventually lead to considerable damage that will require the expert experience of a roofing company that is very qualified in commercial roof repair and restoration.


----------



## ronpickle

Juliaj said:


> I have a 15,000 sq. ft. flat warehouse in Michigan and I am wondering what the best roofing material is between PVC, EPDM and TPO?
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> What are the pros and cons of each material for this climate?
> 
> Are there any experts out there with insight on this topic?!


Considering the extreme weather of the Michigan, extremely cold during winter and sweltering heat during summer, asphalt is completely out of question. Metal roofing would suit the best as it can easily resist the extreme weather and does not require lots of maintenance and got a longer life span.
http://mydfwroofer.com/roofing/commercial-roofing/


----------



## RVCoatings

EPDM Roof Coatings are the best choice for repairing Roof leaks instantly.


----------

